# Urgent:Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R Review



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys.. just help me to buy another laptop by the end of this month and thus i want a complete review of New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R with foll config.

i3 or i5 core processor
3GB or More DDR3 Ram
320Gb or more HD
512MB or more ATI Dedicated Graphics card

or similar config other co. based laptops like Acer/HP/Compaq etc. etc.

Please gusy help me to buy the best. @40000.00 approx.

Best if within that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2010)

Thread moved to Mobile Monsters section.
The Review section is for POSTING reviews. Not ASKING FOR reviews.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thread moved to Mobile Monsters section.
> The Review section is for POSTING reviews. Not ASKING FOR reviews.



thnks............


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

dell sucks 

go for acer 57xx


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

whats wrong with dell,,, 

tell in detail...........


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2010)

Everyone knows about the quality of Acer, though they make good VFM offerings, quality is no where close to Dell. 

I suggest you stick to Dell, considering their customization options, build quality and most importantly after sales support. Though HP has some good laptops, Trust me HP/Compaq sucks big time when it comes to service. 
Dell is much better in that regard. 

What is your primary use?? Gaming or work intensive or for casual use??


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Everyone knows about the quality of Acer, though they make good VFM offerings, quality is no where close to Dell.
> 
> I suggest you stick to Dell, considering their customization options, build quality and most importantly after sales support. Though HP has some good laptops, Trust me HP/Compaq sucks big time when it comes to service.
> Dell is much better in that regard.
> ...



i need it for work intensive purpose ...


----------



## PraKs (Jun 20, 2010)

Check Dell Inspiron 14

Not Dell Inspiron 14R, It looks like big plate is kept over small plate. Have a look at the laptop 1st then take.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 20, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Check Dell Inspiron 14
> 
> Not Dell Inspiron 14R, It looks like big plate is kept over small plate. Have a look at the laptop 1st then take.



the problem comes here is that in my city no body has stocks for it , they say that after booking for it only they can provide the laptop within 1 day.....& payment in advance...

so i don' t have choice rather to see i t online & order for it..


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 20, 2010)

How about sony viao e series lappy, i told my fren to buy that.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 20, 2010)

This is how Inspiron 14 Looks.. Its just awesome with those curved hinges like Studio

*laptoping.com/wp-content/012010/dell_inspiron_15_core_i5.jpg

This is how 14R looks...when its closed it looks like a big plate is kept over small plate.

*blog.screenaid.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Dell-Inspiron-13R-1.jpg


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 22, 2010)

PraKs said:


> This is how Inspiron 14 Looks.. Its just awesome with those curved hinges like Studio
> 
> *laptoping.com/wp-content/012010/dell_inspiron_15_core_i5.jpg
> 
> ...



one more prob. comes that:

insprion 14 lacks few features as that of 14R has...

so wat will say abt it....


----------



## PraKs (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ what are those few features ?


----------



## napster007 (Jun 25, 2010)

i Recently bought a 15R and i'd say its good value for money, it costed me 36,500 with and Led screen and dedicated graphics. 

it has a full keyboard (including the numpad) really helps in work intensive areas, as u are looking for...


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

napster007 said:


> i Recently bought a 15R and i'd say its good value for money, it costed me 36,500 with and Led screen and dedicated graphics.
> 
> it has a full keyboard (including the numpad) really helps in work intensive areas, as u are looking for...



can u tell me in a little more detail--

u bought it online,or retailer >>which website/shop in which city
complete general congfig>>ram,
hdd,
screen size,
graphics card(which& capacity),
os,
antivirus or not,
which type of warranty package,
colour,
backpack/lap bag(which belkin/ other types as available buy dell)

etc............  

give me the complete detaisl buddy...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 7, 2010)

^^bought it in Hyderabad... 

i3-250m 2.33ghz
15.6" LED display 
320gb
4gb 
jet black color
windows 7 home basic
3 months mcafee
one year standard warranty (on site)

got it from the dealer itself


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 12, 2010)

napster007 said:


> ^^bought it in Hyderabad...
> 
> i3-250m 2.33ghz
> 15.6" LED display
> ...



wat about graphics capacity & back pack.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2010)

the back pack was provided by the dealer itself (Black Dell) but i had purchased it for my father, and he wanted a traditional hand bag type one so i exchanged it free of cost. Graphics were intel HD graphics, 1gb total and 128 dedicated.

u also have the option of Ati HD5470 512 and 1gb


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 20, 2010)

napster007 said:


> the back pack was provided by the dealer itself (Black Dell) but i had purchased it for my father, and he wanted a traditional hand bag type one so i exchanged it free of cost. Graphics were intel HD graphics, 1gb total and 128 dedicated.
> 
> u also have the option of Ati HD5470 512 and 1gb



should i go for it....


----------



## napster007 (Jul 21, 2010)

its your wish, really, if it is not ment for gaming then definitely this is ur device in ur price range.... the huge keyboard gives ease of working for long periods.


----------

